# Going abroad - suggestions!



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi everyone,I'm going to NYC at the end of next month (I'm from England) with a friend for 10 days.I've recently had a bad flare up and has continued for about 3 months now. I had my ciprlalex/lexapro doubled to 20mg about 11 weeks ago and things have got a bit better..I'm really scared about next month. I was given 2mg valium to take when I have panic attacks but I don't find the stuff really works.I went abroad last sumemr to Spain and ended up in hospital over there! I've been away since and been ok.Not sure what the doctor could give me to take whilst I'm over there. I suffer from awful nausea. Any ideas anyone? I'm going to see my GP this week, who is fantastic, but wanted some sort of idea before I went. Any help would be REALLY appreciated. Thanks!! xoxox


----------



## Craig_J (Nov 14, 2005)

I take it you went to New York by now. How did it go?I was like this a month ago when I was flying to Portugal. I had had diarroah everyday for six weeks, which was becoming really worrying. Anxiety made it worse and I was scared that I wouldn't be able to make the flight. However, after a bad bout of D and nausea the night before, I took three Loperomides and one mittilium tablet. I also stocked up on some Rescue Remedy, which are drops for your tongue.Come the flight I was nervous but I didn't need to go once and I didn't feel sick either. The Rescue Remedy was a great help too.Due to be relaxed on holiday, I didn't have diarroah once even eating foods that I am intolorant too. So next time you go abroad try Rescue Remedy and maybe block your system up with Immodium.


----------

